# wood chips or wood blocks ? which do you preferre and why ?



## cal1956 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have used both, but the other day my hardware store didn't have hickory chips but they did have hickory blocks so I bought those and used them today smoking some sausage , I hadn't used wood blocks in quite a while , now I'm left wondering why I stopped using them ?

they started smoking in about 5 minutes , gave a good  strong smoke and lasted over an hour before the smoke thinned out


----------



## stevetheteacher (Aug 7, 2015)

I prefer mini logs and wood chunks. I start with a mini log then use the chunks for refueling purposes. If there is a big temperature drop, I will use another mini log.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Aug 28, 2015)

I use chunks.  They give me more smoke time than the chips do in my vertical smoker.


----------



## smokeshowingbbq (Mar 14, 2016)

I get my woods from a local apple / cherry / peach orchard they come in about one foot to one and half foots length pieces some split already smaller stuff still full round. I bring them home then set up my chop saw with a rip blade I use just for them. I very carefully cut them down to 4-6" blocks and keep them in color coded milk crates out of the weather.  Key is letting the blade do the work and not forcing the cut. They smoke great last a good time and are the perfect size to sneak more in during a smoke. I leave some cut just in half to toss into the WSM or Kettle when I want to do a real hot burn for cleaning or pizza. They also carry hickory at this farm. So close to home and great people its nice to get great wood and support small businesses.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2016)

If you are looking for one cut of wood that will work for everything, good luck. The type of wood used to smoke foods depends on what you are applying smoke too. There are a dozen cuts of fuels you can use, from talc like powder to wood chunks or logs. They can all produce different colors and densities of smoke from a thick heavy smoke, for quick smokes to a thin light smoke for the longer cooks. Use what best suites your needs.

T


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 14, 2016)

Nether, I use pellets for the most part. On the stick burner I use logs.


----------

